# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - JavaScript >  native - Java Script Charts

## Paul A. Gagniuc

The projects show a series of js charts of two types. Both of these types use the HTML5 canvas object. The first type of chart provides a normal linear plot and probably shows the shortest source code for a chart made in javascript. The second type of chart has a circular design and contains many physical effects in relation to elasticity. These charts can be further developed for different websites that require data views in a context that allows different effects.


Download: native - Java Script Charts

----------

